# Wood Norton Hotel



## petach (Sep 30, 2014)

Dunno where this fits so I chose Landscape.

The Wood Norton Hotel in the Cotswolds. Took these early morning. The owner was so pleased he purchased a number of them for a mutually satisfactory figure which included a further night +B&B +dinner+wine

The rays of light come from BBC security lamps shining through trees at the rear.



Wood Norton Hotel-7.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr



Wood Norton Hotel-6.jpg by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

Very nice shots petach. I especially like the second one. Well done Sir.


----------

